# Final Destination 3D



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I highly advise everyone too go see this movie! Very [email protected]:clap: there were SEVERAL times i jerked back. Go Go!:woof:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

YAYYY! Im glad you posted this! I wanted to go see it but I wasnt sure. BTW...did you go with the man? Are things getting better with you two?


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i hate being away from my computer(i miss out on alot) and yea how is everything


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Wanna see it but I want to see district 9 first.....inglorious basterds takes the cake though GREAT FLICK!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

We are good yeah he took me.....and b more....i have seen district 9 highly advise that one too....great story line!!!


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

watchin (FinalmDes4) on the net and the beginning of this movie is so rutheless OMG!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

NO NO you gotta go see it in 3D MAN!!!!!


----------

